
Atanta Startup Gauntlet - Toastmasters for Entrepreneurs - MicahWedemeyer
http://www.startupgauntlet.com/
======
brlewis
Don't call it toastmasters. Toastmasters is about helpful evaluation in a
supportive environment. Startup Gauntlet is about tearing presenters apart.

